# Laptop under 80k



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

Rs.80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Gaming, movies and other everyday use

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

HP Envy k203 tx

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP
b. Dislike: Dell

6) Anything else you would like to say?

My friend needs this laptop, budget is 80k max. Already rejected Lenovo Y50 due to the poor screen, and the HP Envy mentioned above is the only other viable option I could find. But it has an undervolted CPU, so looking for other options. Also please suggest shops in Bangalore. Cheaper options online are also welcome.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

That HP laptop has $hit GPU. DDR3 850M 

Don't buy laptops with anything under DDR5 860M for this budget. They are not worth buying.

Ask your friend to import XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones) if he didn't like Lenovo Y50. Base i5 version will cost 51k and around 65k if you add customs and shipping which can be avoided if an acquaintance brings it here.

Don't search for this one in India, you'll never find it as its a USA exclusive launch.

As for how to import it, follow these steps:



SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't had got the chance to get a laptop from Xotic PC yet. But this is how I would do it.
> 
> 1. First of all, configure it the way you want it from here:
> XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones)
> ...




*AGAIN DON'T SETTLE FOR ANYTHING LESS THAN DDR5 860M*


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't buy laptops with anything under DDR5 860M for this budget. They are not worth buying.



Apart from Y50 I couldn't find any laptop which which has 860M in this budget.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask your friend to import XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones) if he didn't like Lenovo Y50. Base i5 version will cost 51k and around 65k if you add customs and shipping which can be avoided if an acquaintance brings it here.



I have looked at XOTIC laptops before, they are very good config wise. But what about ASS ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> Apart from Y50 I couldn't find any laptop which which has 860M in this budget.


Its because other OEMs are stupid/greedy enough to launch laptops with 850M for even as high as 100k like MSI GE60 2PG Apache

850M is not worth anything above 60k.



sarthak said:


> I have looked at XOTIC laptops before, they are very good config wise. But what about ASS ?



You're getting 860M in 51k and you still want ASS?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You're getting 860M in 51k and you still want ASS?



Neither me nor my friend has any relative in US, so it's gonna cost 65k including customs and shipping. Even if he could get it for 51k, that's a huge amount of money to put down on an imported gadget. Whether it's made in China or made in US, electronics are susceptible to faults, and any problems with this would mean 51k down the drain.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> Neither me nor my friend has any relative in US, so it's gonna cost 65k including customs and shipping. Even if he could get it for 51k, that's a huge amount of money to put down on an imported gadget. Whether it's made in China or made in US, electronics are susceptible to faults, and *any problems with this would mean 51k down the drain*.



My Xotic PC Experience | NotebookReview

First XoticPC Experience | NotebookReview

XoticPC Experience (As I update) | NotebookReview

Custom Laptops, Gaming Notebooks, Custom Gaming Laptops | XOTIC PC



> WHY XOTIC PC?
> 
> Our standards of excellence have given us the ability to provide 100% non-proprietary systems utilizing cutting edge technologies, derived directly from our manufacturing partners such as Intel, AMD, Microsoft, 3COM, NVIDIA, Creative, Matrox, ATI, Asus, Abit, Epson, and many others.
> Delivering non-proprietary high end, high quality solutions requires much diligent work. To start, we only test the best of the best. New technology is not introduced unless it is thoroughly tested by our Research and Development Team. We place our manufacturing partners' latest breakthroughs and cutting edge components through rigorous testing. The results are computers manufactured with the finest technologies the world has to offer.
> XOTIC PC will meticulously craft a high-performance system for you that will exceed all of your expectations. With the unrivaled build quality implemented into every system by XOTIC PC's highly trained integrators; you are assured of receiving a machine of the absolute finest quality. Every detail of an XOTIC PC system is carefully scrutinized and perfected though our QA testing, a revolutionary system integration and inspection process. During testing, your system undergoes a lengthy "burn-in" process, a rigorous quality control inspection, full optimization of the operating system, numerous benchmarks and more, all provided free of charge to ensure your XOTIC PC system operates at peak efficiency right out of the box. XOTIC PC provides a wide range of product offerings tailored for the varying demands of each customer.



Why do you suppose the laptop will start having problem by itself from day 1? I own a >7 year old Lenovo R61 and only reason it has survived so far is because of proper maintenance by myself. So, if your friend treats it as a laptop and not a piece of rug, it'll be problem free for 3-4 years minimum. As for minor software related issues, he'll have to deal with them himself. No OEM provides support for all software.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why do you suppose the laptop will start having problem by itself from day 1?



I don't suppose that, but it's certainly a possibility. Not day 1 perhaps, but even if there are problems a few months down the line, it would be a waste of money.



SaiyanGoku said:


> I own a >7 year old Lenovo R61 and only reason it has survived so far is because of proper maintenance by myself. So, if your friend treats it as a laptop and not a piece of rug, it'll be problem free for 3-4 years minimum.



I have subjected my HP dv6 to very heave use throughout the 3 years+ since I bought it, have dropped it TWICE from a good height, and still it's going strong. And I have seen people who do handle a laptop like a laptop and not "a piece of rug" having all kinds of issues in the first year of purchase itself. Ultimately it's your luck. I'm sure that xotic makes very durable laptops, but unfortunately it's a huge and expensive risk to take when buying a laptop hoping that it works well for at least 3 years. And btw one review does mention the guy having problems with sleep mode.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

^ If he doesn't trusts Xotic PC, better go with Lenovo Y50 despite the not so good screen and replace it with an IPS panel if required. 
If any other OEM had 860M for 70-80k, I'd gladly recommend it.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, I'll try to convince him to go for Y50 then. Thanks for the help !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> Well, I'll try to convince him to go for Y50 then. Thanks for the help !



Have him look at the FORCE 16GC (29-029) from Xotic PC too. Who know if he'll go for it?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have him look at the FORCE 16GC (29-029) from Xotic PC too. Who know if he'll go for it?



He would have gone for it, if it had any ASS. I just wish we had companies like Xotic and Sager in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

I forgot we have AZOM SYSTEMS

Ask them for a quote and share it here. It may help others too.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone on this forum bought from them ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> Has anyone on this forum bought from them ?



I don't think so. but there's no harm in asking for a quote.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think so. but there's no harm in asking for a quote.



I have asked for a quote. Let's see what they say. 

- - - Updated - - -

I got a call from Azom after about half an hour of asking for a quote. He took my requirements, but unfortunately the gaming model with lowest specs still costs 87k including taxes. So I guess my friend will go for Envy or Y50.
For anybody who's interested in Azom, they are also listed on Amazon. You can check the config here. They offered me this laptop without the SSD for 87k. It does look VFM to me, especially considering that the laptop is completely upgradable. They can upgrade anything on the laptop including the CPU and GPU the way you upgrade a desktop. The one above has a 870M but they also have options for 970M and 980M. Lastly they also offer pan-India doorstep replacement. If anyone wants a gaming laptop and has the budget, do give them a call.
And thanks for this suggestion [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], though I cannot take it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> I have asked for a quote. Let's see what they say.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


870M for 87k 

I'd take it in a flash. No other OEM has 870M for less than 140k.

But I recommend he doesn't get the Envy with that underpowered DDR3 850M for 80k. If he's getting it for 60k max, than its a good choice.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 870M for 87k
> 
> I'd take it in a flash. No other OEM has 870M for less than 140k.
> 
> But I recommend he doesn't get the Envy with that underpowered DDR3 850M for 80k. If he's getting it for 60k max, than its a good choice.



I would too, and my friend would, if budget permitted him. I am gonna start saving 
The Envy is on flipkart for 74k. I have asked him to personally take a look at the screen of Y50 and go for Envy only if he really hates that screen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> I would too, and my friend would, if budget permitted him. I am gonna start saving
> The Envy is on flipkart for 74k. I have asked him to personally take a look at the screen of Y50 and go for Envy only if he really hates that screen.



74k for ULV i7 and DDR3 850M 
The person who decided this price would be stupid. 
Should've been proper M i7 and DDR5 850M atleast as Y50 can be found for around 75k locally.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 74k for ULV i7 and DDR3 850M



I know, that's why I asked for suggestions.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> I know, that's why I asked for suggestions.



Till yesterday I though only Apple, Alienware and MSI were overpricing their laptops ridiculously. Today I learned HP India went full retard by calling their Envy k203 tx a gaming laptop.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Till yesterday I though only Apple, Alienware and MSI were overpricing their laptops ridiculously. Today I learned HP India went full retard by calling their Envy k203 tx a gaming laptop.



They are simply trying to fool consumers. And many must have been and would be fooled seeing the words i7 and 850M. Heck, half the people would simply consider it a great deal because of a "4 GB" graphic card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> They are simply trying to fool consumers. And many must have been and would be fooled seeing the words i7 and 850M. Heck, half the people would simply consider it a great deal because of a "4 GB" graphic card.



More than 90% of people who want to buy a gaming laptop have budget of 50-80k and know nothing about GPUs. They just walk into a shop hoping to get the best but come out with underpowered ULV i7 and 840M laptops like Lenovo Z50 for 60k because it has 4 GB vRAM. 
Then they cri when games like Watch Dogs, Crysis 3, CoH2, Far Cry 4 and Theif run like a slide show at anything above 720p and med-high settings. 

Total waste of money. What we need in India is lesser taxes and custom duties on laptops so that consumers should get their money's worth.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> More than 90% of people who want to buy a gaming laptop have budget of 50-80k and know nothing about GPUs. They just walk into a shop hoping to get the best but come out with underpowered ULV i7 and 840M laptops like Lenovo Z50 for 60k because it has 4 GB vRAM.
> Then they cri when games like Watch Dogs, Crysis 3, CoH2, Far Cry 4 and Theif run like a slide show at anything above 720p and med-high settings.
> 
> Total waste of money. What we need in India is lesser taxes and custom duties on laptops so that consumers should get their money's worth.



If anyone from Digit is reading this, please run an article about how big huge companies are ripping off consumers, and post it on your website too not just in magazine. And while you're at it also review the laptops offered by Azom.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

sarthak said:


> If anyone from Digit is reading this, please run an article about how big huge companies are ripping off consumers, and post it on your website too not just in magazine. And while you're at it also review the laptops offered by Azom.



And Xotic PC too. These in particular:
XOTIC PC | Sager NP8651 (Clevo P650SE) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook
XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook
XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones)

Maybe we should ask [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] for that.


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2015)

sarthak said:


> I would too, and my friend would, if budget permitted him. I am gonna start saving
> The Envy is on flipkart for 74k. I have asked him to personally take a look at the screen of Y50 and go for Envy only if he really hates that screen.



Why don't you go for alienware 13
Alienware 13 Gaming Laptop | Dell

Ask your friend to save some more and get Hp Envy series are not gaming laptops anyway they are multimedia notebook.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

Minion said:


> Why don't you go for alienware 13
> Alienware 13 Gaming Laptop | Dell
> 
> Ask your friend to save some more and get Hp Envy series are not gaming laptops anyway they are multimedia notebook.



Alienware 13 has i5 4210U  , only 8 GB ram , no ssd , 5400 rpm HDD  and only 860M  for 100k 

While in 100k OP can import a Clevo P150SM-A with i7 4710MQ, GTX 970M, 7200 rpm HDD and 128 GB Micron M600 ssd from xotic pc.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Alienware has always been over priced crappy laptop available in India. Certainly not recommended to anyone.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 12, 2015)

Minion said:


> Why don't you go for alienware 13
> Alienware 13 Gaming Laptop | Dell
> 
> Ask your friend to save some more and get Hp Envy series are not gaming laptops anyway they are multimedia notebook.



You are asking him not only to increase the budget but increase it by 20K !  That's impossible. Even if it was I would have made him buy from Azom then. Alienware is the most overpriced of them all.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Alienware has always been over priced crappy laptop available in India. Certainly not recommended to anyone.



Unless someone's filthy rich. Wait, they would also rather go for Xotic PC or Azom for much more power.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

sarthak said:


> You are asking him not only to increase the budget but increase it by 20K !  That's impossible. Even if it was I would have made him buy from Azom then. Alienware is the most overpriced of them all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Unless someone's filthy rich. Wait, they would also rather go for Xotic PC or Azom for much more power.



Filthy rich are n00bs most of the times. They'll always end up buying crapple crapbook for gaming.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> crapple crapbook



That's a good one 

- - - Updated - - -

Guys how is this one ?

Asus G551JK

Specs are mostly the same as HP Envy, sharing the poor 850M but having a proper mobile i7.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

sarthak said:


> That's a good one
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What is wrong with OEMs! 
78k for DDR3 850M 
Not worth over 70k even with i7 4710QM

Y50 for 72k (locally) + replace TN Panel with IPS one for 6-7k (from aliexpress) still would be better.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is wrong with OEMs!
> 78k for DDR3 850M
> Not worth over 70k even with i7 4710QM
> 
> Y50 for 72k (locally) + replace TN Panel with IPS one for 6-7k (from aliexpress) still would be better.




It's available on Snapdeal for 73k, so I'm guessing the local price would be around that or cheaper. But yes it's still too much to charge for DDR3 850M.
And would replacing the panel void the warranty ? And how and from where can you get it replaced ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

sarthak said:


> It's available on Snapdeal for 73k, so I'm guessing the local price would be around that or cheaper. But yes it's still too much to charge for DDR3 850M.
> And would replacing the panel void the warranty ? And how and from where can you get it replaced ?



It may void the warranty but only if you damage the stickers I think. 
You can buy the IPS Panel from aliexpress or ebay or any other site and replace it yourself using a screwdriver. 

Check the *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/182325-lenovo-y50-thread.html to confirm if anybody had successfully replaced the panel without voiding the warranty.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It may void the warranty but only if you damage the stickers I think.
> You can buy the IPS Panel from aliexpress or ebay or any other site and replace it yourself using a screwdriver.
> 
> Check the *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/182325-lenovo-y50-thread.html to confirm if anybody had successfully replaced the panel without voiding the warranty.





seamon said:


> You will void your warranty if you change the panel. Lenovo won't do it for you. You can either do it yourself or get some local technician to do it for you.



A search in the thread gave me this post. I guess it does void the warranty.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

sarthak said:


> A search in the thread gave me this post. I guess it does void the warranty.



I think if any problem comes, you can just replace the IPS panel with the previous TN panel again. Nobody is going to know unless you tell them.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

sarthak said:


> You are asking him not only to increase the budget but increase it by 20K !  That's impossible. Even if it was I would have made him buy from Azom then. Alienware is the most overpriced of them all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Well those filthy people always buy what the salesman suggest. And they eventually end up going for Mac.


----------



## Minion (Mar 13, 2015)

sarthak what did you decided?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 14, 2015)

Minion said:


> sarthak what did you decided?



My friend is going to have a look at the screen of Y50 the next time he goes to Bangalore and then decide. He might go for it in spite of not liking the screen if he can get Y50 + new panel under 80k. Thanks for the help everyone


----------

